
Show HN: Finch.io – Save time and hassle on fixing web design bugs - degif
https://finch.io/features/
======
degif
Hey HN!

When our team of three were working for a digital agency, we always feared
those last 10% of every web project that took 90% of the time. I’m talking
about the moment when the website was almost done, but there were lots of
small design details that drove the designers crazy and developers devastated.
You know the story – spacing between the elements, font sizes, line heights,
responsive designs etc.

So to scratch our own itch we built Finch that allows to tweak and edit any
website’s design just like in Photoshop or Sketch. You can alter the page and
see the effect directly on the website in real–time, on any device. The
changes you make can be exported as CSS code or pushed to the live website.

What do you think - could this tool improve your current workflow? If yes –
what features would you expect from it?

